# dash cam setup with automatic uploads



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone know of a wifi dash cam setup (off the shelf), or know how to make a custom wifi dash cam setup, that does automatic uploads of photos or videos (to FTP, email, Dropbox or whatever cloud service)?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

The BlackVue DR650GW does that, if you have the 2.x Firmware and Set it up right.
Takes some time, but it works well once you do.


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

UberZF said:


> The BlackVue DR650GW does that, if you have the 2.x Firmware and Set it up right.
> Takes some time, but it works well once you do.


Is it possible to access the photos or videos via a standard protocol (i.e., RTSP, HTTP, FTP, CIFS, etc.) or is it only through an app?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

superluber said:


> Is it possible to access the photos or videos via a standard protocol (i.e., RTSP, HTTP, FTP, CIFS, etc.) or is it only through an app?


I think its only through their app, 
BUT... I've yet to run the required tests to see whats connecting.. 
Will do test this weekend with my Shark


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

Why do you need that? Recording passengers is ok if it's for your personal safety, but keeping videos just because on a regular basis might get you in trouble, local laws change, in some cases you have to have a sign letting people know they are on camera, some places it's prohibited altogether, saving the recordings... idk


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

UberZF said:


> I think its only through their app,
> BUT... I've yet to run the required tests to see whats connecting..
> Will do test this weekend with my Shark


NICE! I'd be very greatful for whatever light you can shed on this.


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

Coaststarlight said:


> Why do you need that? Recording passengers is ok if it's for your personal safety, but keeping videos just because on a regular basis might get you in trouble, local laws change, in some cases you have to have a sign letting people know they are on camera, some places it's prohibited altogether, saving the recordings... idk


The photo and video uploading is more for accidents and police stops


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Coaststarlight said:


> Why do you need that? Recording passengers is ok if it's for your personal safety, but keeping videos just because on a regular basis might get you in trouble, local laws change, in some cases you have to have a sign letting people know they are on camera, some places it's prohibited altogether, saving the recordings... idk


Firstly. I know all my local laws in this regard. I researched them before hand, and have window stickers indicating camera use.

So what happens when 2 years later a former passenger accuses you of sexual assault?
Where I live, there is no statute of limitations for sexual assault charges.
The ONLY reason I keep the interior videos (And any exterior ones Deemed critical) is in case I need to use them for defence in court.

I've already had to use it once, due to a bad situation between 2 passengers on a Pool ride.


----------



## Coaststarlight (Jul 23, 2016)

Good, glad to see you did your home work, lotta people don't usually take these things into consideration until it's too late


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Coaststarlight said:


> Good, glad to see you did your home work, lotta people don't usually take these things into consideration until it's too late


Add to that, I'm in a jurisdiction with Single consent. 
I will however mention the Camera immediately if there's a Minor in the car,
and I've pointed it out when a safety issue may creep up.


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

UberZF said:


> I think its only through their app,
> BUT... I've yet to run the required tests to see whats connecting..
> Will do test this weekend with my Shark


SOLVED!!! I'm not sure if you've made any progress on this, but looks like someone has found a way to download front, rear & all modes videos (via HTTP) and at least live stream the front camera without the BlackVue mobile or desktop app: https://gadgetblogist.wordpress.com/tag/hacking/

It's 2 years old, but surprisingly BlackVue stills uses the same files which means the videos and stream can still be accessed the same way (I downloaded the latest firmware and unzipped/untarred everything that looked like a binary file and discovered the same files as the author).

Now to just take the author's script and run it on a car computer (Raspberry Pi 3 or even Kangaroo Mini PC) and I'm all set.

Thanks everyone for the help.

P.S. - The live stream opens up the possibilities for some cool integration with OpenCV - rating prediction via facial expression detection, about to puke detection, eating/selfying/3rd basing in the backseat detection, about to tip detection... the possibilities are endless.


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

NICE, 
I'm going to see if this is any better than my current setup.
Raspberry Pi3 is best bang for the buck


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

UberZF said:


> NICE,
> I'm going to see if this is any better than my current setup.
> Raspberry Pi3 is best bang for the buck


What is your current setup?


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

Currently, I'm using 2 128G microSD in rotation. Swapping weekly.
I stick them in a card reader on my NAS, and I have a script that syncs from them.


----------



## superluber (Nov 6, 2014)

UberZF said:


> I stick them in a card reader on my NAS, and I have a script that syncs from them.


Exactly what I'm hoping to do (get dashcam videos on NAS)

What about RPi + power bank/portable battery with passthrough charging + microSDXC USB reader + script to detect BlackVue mSD and copy/rsync/btsync videos to NAS when home wifi is in range...? just pop the mSD card in the RPi's USB reader and let it copy to the NAS overnight instead of having to bring the card in the house

OR, depending on whether BlackVue can push/copy videos constantly without dropping frames while recording...

RPi + power bank/portable battery with passthrough charging + 1 (or 2) TB USB hard drive + script to copy videos directly from dashcam mSD card (via HTTP) as they're written + script to copy/rsync/btsync videos from hard drive to NAS when home wifi is in range...? this way you don't have to bother with the mSD card (or do anything at all)


----------



## UberZF (Apr 11, 2016)

My Big issue is I Live in an Apt complex, no Wifi in Garage, so I have to swap physically, and take with me.
Otherwise, I have 3 months of Videos on Line, and everything older than one week is synced to my Cloud backup solution.


----------

